# Egggplant rolls



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2014)

Last weekend I roasted and froze 2 bushell of eggplants. 2 bushells less 2 eggplants wich I saved for "rolls".

Trimmed and sliced the eggplant lengthwise, about 2-3mm thick. Sprinkled with salt and pepper and left to soften up a bit. Then oiled (olive) and grilled , not to cook, just to soften enough to roll.

First set: filled with bocconcini balls and oregano












IMG_20140910_172726.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 10, 2014






Second set filled with ricotta, garlic and roasted pine nuts












IMG_20140910_173153.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 10, 2014


















IMG_20140910_172720.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 10, 2014






Leave the gun, take the cannoli












IMG_20140910_173147.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 10, 2014






After 15-20min in the oven












IMG_20140910_180512.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 10, 2014






Very tasty. Thank you for looking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What Great Ideas!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

OUTSTANDING!

THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST CREATIVE THINGS I'VE EVER SEEN!!!

BRAVO!

I LOVE EGGPLANT SO MUCH AND THIS IS JUST INCREDIBLE!

AND THE CANOLI EVEN! YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHEERS! - LEAH


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

OH! And in my exuberant typing, I forgot entirely to mention that I just LOVE that Godfather quote! (And I smiled thus, when seeing it in your post).

Again, this is the best thing I've seen on here - simple arrangement, healthful, and still exotic fare, and just extraordinary! Beautiful job!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you Leah. 

We love eggplants too. So much that we roast/freeze bushels and bushels every year.

I don't think I bought out-of-season eggplants more than 2-3 times in my whole life.

Here is last weekend's work












_20140907_225740.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 12, 2014


















IMG_20140907_213003.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 12, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Just incredible! Happy weekend! You've given us all a very beautiful start! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 17, 2016)

Here we go again...filling is ricotta with parsley+green onion...












IMG_20160817_202625.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 17, 2016)

Our yearly 2 bushels roasted eggplants for freezing.













_20160817_214619.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2016)

These look delicious. Points for innovation!

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you D. Delicious indeed. Will make some again this week.

They also work well in a pie-like dish.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Our yearly 2 bushels roasted eggplants for freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.

I'll be using up my eggplants to make eggplant lasagna and freeze for some winter meals. It seems to freeze will as a lasagna.

Can you give me some advice on how you are preparing and freezing yours?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 22, 2016)

We roast them first (for freezing) as most will be eaten as spread (something g similar to baba gaboush but with mayo). Obviously they pull in strands after roasting, not great for lasagna. 

If I were to freeze for use in lasagna I would slice , blanch, drain then freeze.  I am sure they would hold together enough to assemble the dish. Let us know how it works.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 23, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> We roast them first (for freezing) as most will be eaten as spread (something g similar to baba gaboush but with mayo). Obviously they pull in strands after roasting, not great for lasagna.
> 
> If I were to freeze for use in lasagna I would slice , blanch, drain then freeze. I am sure they would hold together enough to assemble the dish. Let us know how it works.


We have already done the lasagna, sliced eggplant thin in rounds, floured, eggwash, bread crumbs, deep fried.

Layer eggplant in greased pan add meat, sauce cheese, continue with another layer, top with sauce, cheese, bake at 350, freeze leftovers.

I will try roasting some to freeze for other dishes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 23, 2016)

Do you bake it frozen or do you thaw first?


----------



## sqwib (Aug 24, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Do you bake it frozen or do you thaw first?


So far I've only tried it thawed then either baked or microwaved.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 28, 2016)

Do you peel the eggplant for lasagna? I tried cooking the rolls with the skin on. Didn't like the texture. I wonder if it's different when baked in lasagna.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Do you peel the eggplant for lasagna? I tried cooking the rolls with the skin on. Didn't like the texture. I wonder if it's different when baked in lasagna.


The slices are thin so the skins aren't a problem but skinning them would work too. Maybe peeled then sliced lengthwise. We just made another two batches Friday, one meatless, the other with meat. If it were just for me I would dump a can of RO*TEL in with the sauce to spice it up a bit.


----------

